# Is this a good deal? 58g Oceanic reef + extras



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm looking at marine + reef systems and found the deal below. Hoping I could leverage your combined experience and get some opinions on this? 


> I'm moving away so I need to part with my saltwater setup. Basically everything you need to set up a serious reef aquarium. I will sell everything in two packages ($450 takes everything).
> 
> 58 gallon reef system - Comes fully plumbed and is ready to be set up -$350
> 58g Oceanic Reef Ready tank w/custom stand
> ...


and 


> lumenmax 3 250w mh pendant w/ ballast and ushio 20k bulb, i have the kit to suspend it from the ceiling. I could let that go an extra $200.





























All that for $650.. is this a good deal?

If I wanted to upgrade the tank to a rimless later, how much could I sell this tank for on its own?

If I wanted to get a larger tank later like a 90g or 120g would the 20g sump & all the other "stuff" support that size or would I need to replace it all?

Thanks!!


----------

